# Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Zalman/Z11/940590/? vs Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

hat jemand erfahrungen gemacht?welcher ist besser? woran schließe ich die lüfter?ans mobo?ans netzteil? fragen über fragen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Ich selber kenne nur das Z9, das andere Modell hat ja nur dicke Backen. Für den Preis ist es ganz ok und sogar recht leise. Gehäuselüfter verfügen zu 99% über den 3 Pin Anschluß und sind daher nur am Board oder einer Lüftersteuerung anklemmbar.Per 4 Pin - Molex wäre auch keine Regelung möglich.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

habe da an InLine Lüfter Adapterkabel 3-pin Molex Bu. an 6x 3-pin Molex Stecker gedacht, da mein mainboard kein steckplatz mehr frei hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Dann wäre bei Vollbelegung das Board schnell bei Manitou in den ewigen Jagdgründen. Dann würde ich lieber ein paar Taler in eine reguläre Lüftersteuerung investieren. Wieviele Lüfter wolltest du denn überhaupt verbauen?


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

nur diese die im gehäuse fest eingebaut sind, sprich 4

ich wollte mir ein paar komponenten neu kaufen, da ich aber bisschen knapp bei kasse bin, wollte ich die 150-200 euro marke nicht überschreiten und habe da an folgende sachen gedacht:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html
Z11 oder Z9
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-pin-Molex-Bu--an-6x-3-pin-Molex-Stecker.html ODER eine Steuerung, wie du sagtest

wäre natürlich perfekt wenn alles von einem versandhaus kommen würde, da ich nicht wirklich große lust dazu habe überall einzeln zu kaufen. falls du ne lösung hast, immer her damit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Im Gehäuse sind 2 Lüfter verbaut ( Front und Heck ). Mehr bedarf es eigendlich kaum, da der im Boden schnell einsaut und die beiden möglichen im Seitenteil den Luftstrom stören könnetn. Vielleicht einer im Deckel wäre ev. noch sinnvoll falls es so nicht reicht


----------



## hambam (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Irgendwie verstehe ich dein Problem nicht. Hauptsächlich soll es doch in diesem Thread darum gehen ob du das Z9 Plus oder Z11 nimmst. Und ich denke, dass du dabei einfach nach dem Aussehen entscheiden kannst, da die beiden Gehäuse sich technisch nicht viel tun,außer das das Z9 ne Lüftersteuerung für 2 Lüfter hat.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

und wie löse ich das ganze jetzt wenn ich kein platz mehr am mobo habe?

aussehen ist meist nicht alles, vielleicht haben welche mit dem Z11 schlechte erfahrungen etc gemacht oder mit Z9 Plus


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Welches hast du denn?


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

welches ich jetzt habe? nicht der rede wert, weiß nicht, habs mal von einem kollegen übernommen. frisst mehr staub als sonst was, deshalb muss ein neues her


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Mainboard.

Wobei, welches Gehäuse hast du? Staubfilter helfen und sind günstig.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

achso mainboard..

hab mir vor 3-4 jahren mal ein pc gekauft, von acer. ja ja ich weiß es war ein fehler und wie konnte ich nur und bla. ich würds auch nicht wieder tun. ist quasi ein noname teil, reicht aber noch vollkommen aus, meiner meinung nach. es gibt dort 2- 3 pin anschlüsse. einer ist besetzt wegen dem CPU Kühler und einer ist noch frei. da kam ich auf die idee und kaufe mir ein adapter, wie auf der vorderseite zu sehen. das gehäuse ist nichts, sieht nach nix aus und tuts einfach net^^


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Hm, Fertigpc, schweigen wir mal.

Eine Steuerung wäre wohl gut. Xigmatek Mono-Cool Fan Controller (CSF-CBK33-U01) Interne Lftersteuerung: Lftersteuerung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de ca. 5€ für 3 Lüfter.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

wo werden die angeschlossen?


ja vor 3-4 jahren war meine bildung noch nicht so hoch wenns um pc
ging 


achja btw: lüftersteuerung ist kein MUSS, ist mir relativ wurst obs laut oder leise ist. hauptproblem ist nur der platzmangel aufm board, deshalb diese adapter auf der vorderseite


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Hinten, PCI Slot.

Oder das hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3477_Revoltec-3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Adapterkabel.html für 2€ je Stück.

Besser den hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4589_Adapter-4Pin--12V--auf-4x-3Pin-Molex--12V-.html 2,50€.

Mal bei den Gehäusen hier gucken. Die Zalman Plus-Modelle haben mehr Lüfter vorinstalliert

Vergleich für Xigmatek Asgard 2 schwarz, Xigmatek Asgard, Xigmatek Midgard, Xigmatek Asgard 2 schwarz Window, Xigmatek Asgard 2 silber Window, Xigmatek Asgard 2 orange Window, Zalman Z9 Plus, Xigmatek Asgard 3 schwarz Window, Xigmatek Asgard 3 schwar


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

der Z9Plus den ich evtl haben möchte, hat 4, soweit ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe.

aber nun extra ein adapterkabel kaufen bei diesem shop? hmm... reicht der von MF nicht aus? weil ich mir gleichzeitig dort die festplatte kaufen wollte. wäre sinnvoll wenn alles aus einem shop kommen würde, wegen den versandkosten halt


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Bloß ein Hinweis was du kaufen könntest. Wo ist dir überlassen.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

danke dir schonmal für deine mühe.

soweit bekomme ich alles bei MF nur leider nicht dieses kabelchen da

kannst du mir nicht ein shop empfehlen, wo ich alle teile zusammen kaufen kann?


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

0.20m Lüfteradapterkabel intern 3pol Stecker + 4pol Buchse auf 4pol

+

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...chse-auf-2x3pol-Stecker-Schwarz-Rot-Gelb.html

Schei** ist das teuer dort.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

und wieviele brauche ich davon?


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Je 2. Macht 4 Lüfter.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

reicht der http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=2RLnT_ryEcrBtAb29IzfAQ&ved=0CG0Q8wIwAA `?


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Ich selber habe das Z9 und bin bestens zufrieden! Habe seit kurzem den Festplatten käfig ausgebaut! Wirklich keine scharfen Kanten o.ä.! Das Z9 und Z11 haben die selben Chassis nur außen sind es andere Aufsteckblenden! Also kannste das nehmen was dir besser gefällt! Wenn du das Z9 nimmst dann in der Plus Variante das hat ne Lüftersteuerung und Temperatursensor inbegriffen!


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ja habe mich für das Z9 Plus entscheiden, jetzt muss man nur noch die frage klären, wie und wo schließe ich die lüfter an. an meinem mainbaord habe ich nur 1 platz frei, also ein 3 pin. deshalb muss ein adapter her, andem ich alle anschließen kann


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

An die Lüftersteuerung kannste zwei Lüfter anschließen! Einer hat Molex und den einen Überbleibenen kannste am Board anstecken!


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ah okay, 2 an der steuerung, 1 am board und einer hat 4 pin oder wie meinse das?


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

2 an die Lüftersteuerung
1 Molex Lüfter direkt ans NT
1 ans Mainboard

Also ich zähle 4?!


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

also brauche ich garkein adapterkabel kaufen?^^


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Genau! Schont den Geldbeutel und man hat kein Kabel wirwar im Gehäuse so wie ich! Aber wenn mans nicht sieht !


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

vielen dank


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

wenn ich mir auch ein neues Mobo kaufe und aus dem alten die CPU nehme, muss ich vorsichtshalber neue kühlpaste drauf schmieren oder geht das ohne?


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Wenn du schon den CPU Kühler abnimmst solltest du auch die WLP wechseln! Gut ist z.B. Arctic Cooling MX-4 habe ich selber ist super!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Da sollte unbedingt neue Paste drauf, und bei der WLP ist die MX-2 doch noch einen Tick besser


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da sollte unbedingt neue Paste drauf, und bei der WLP ist die MX-2 doch noch einen Tick besser


 Nach dem Test den ich gelesen habe nicht! Da war die MX-4 besser!


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

SCHREI HIER NICHT SO RUM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die paar Grad kommt es auch nicht an. (0,1-1°C). Kauf das was günstiger ist. Hauptsache es ist überhaupt WLP drauf (frische).


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ruhig jungs 

muss mir die                                     Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 4g holen, die MX4 ist z.Z nicht vorhanden


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Geht auch wirst keinen unterschied merken!


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

achja, eine frage bleibt da noch, kann ich meinen alten cpu kühler verwenden, also passt der auch 100%ig aufs neue board? (frag bloß nicht wie der heißt, ich hab ka)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Wenn der Sockel gleicht bleibt paßt der Kühler drauf


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Liste doch hier mal alle deine Komponenten auf die du verbauen willst!


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ASRock 970 Extreme3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 4g - Hardware, Notebooks

mein limit lag so bei etwa 200 euro und finde die komponenten vom P/L top. evtl noch ein neuen cpu kühler dabei.. bin mir aber da noch nicht so sicher.

falls du/ihr besseres habt fürs gleiche geld, dann her damit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Beim Board könnte auch das Pro3 reichen und als Kühler vielleicht den EKL Brocken


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Welche CPU hast du?


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Wenn die Halterungen und die TDP passen, kein Problem. Oft wird bei Fertig-PCs eine eigene Halterung für den eigens, billigt, entwickelten Kühler benötigt.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

hab grad ein vergleich gemacht beider Mobas, wirklich viel tut sich da jetzt nix

ich hab ein amd II x 4 925 2.8 ghz, der reicht mir erstmal noch^^ kann mit dem noch alles zocken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Dann gib nochmal die CPU bekannt, das raten geht einem langsam auf den Senkel


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 4g - Hardware, Notebooks
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks
ASRock 970 Pro3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

hab ich jetzt :>

ich hab ein amd II x 4 925 2.8 ghz, der reicht mir erstmal noch^^ kann mit dem noch alles zocken


SORRY FÜR DOPPELPOST!!!!


Edit:

ich habe gerade gesehen, dass bei dem alpenföhn eine leitpaste dabei ist, stimmt das? wenn ja dann kann ich die  Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 4g - Hardware, Notebooks ja streichen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

95W TDP das sollte wohl locker reichen


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

was meinst du damit 


ich habe gerade gesehen, dass bei dem alpenföhn eine leitpaste dabei ist, stimmt das? wenn ja dann kann ich die  Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 4g - Hardware, Notebooks ja streichen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Jepp bei jedem Kühler wäre die Plembe dabei, entweder aufgetragen oder beigepackt.. Das mit den Watt bezieht sich auf grob gesagt auf die mögliche Abwärme


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

habe gerade ein youtube video geschaut, der meinte, dass die paste sehr gut sein soll, dann glaub ich das mal^^

und was sagst du zu dem ASRock 970 Pro3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware, ?

da steht garnix von am3+ bei dem EKL, aber der passt auf ein am3+ oder :O?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Öhmm ich hatte es ja rausgesucht , Chipsatz und Hersteller isnd dafür recht gut und wenn die Austattung reicht hast du einen neuen Spielkameraden


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Jede Paste ist "gut" . Nur Luft kann tödlich sein.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

inwiefern kann luft tödlich sein 

da steht garnix von am3+ bei dem EKL, aber der passt auf ein am3+ oder ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*



chokee schrieb:


> inwiefern kann luft tödlich sein
> 
> da steht garnix von am3+ bei dem EKL, aber der passt auf ein am3+ oder ?


Ich zitiere mal den Link:* EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
*
Luft ist ein schlechter Wärmeleiter und kann isolierend wirken, da könnte sich eine CPU schnell mal selbst entlöten


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Seit 754, 939, 940 AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM§+ hat AMD die Sockelhalterung nicht modifiziert. (Montagelöcher).

Keine WLP bedeutet das die CPU überhitzt. Es befindet sich ein sehr schlecht leitendes Medium zwischen CPU und Kühlerboden: Luft. WLP füllt diese Lücken auf.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

bei dem ELK ist doch eine paste dabei  also sollte ich doch auf der sicheren seite sein 


achja, wo lasse ich den ELK seine abgase hinpusten, nach oben oder nach unten richtung graka?

achja zum thema WLP, ein klecks drauf oder schön vereiben?


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Nach oben


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

In Richtung eines ausblasenden Lüfters.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

also richtung grafikkarte? weil die luft kommt von hinten, von vorne und von den seiten, achja und am boden ist noch einer, also


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

NE weg von der Graka


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ja dann richtung gehäuse "decke"-. so wie ich das gesehen habe, pustet der EKl nur nach oben oder nach unten. oder


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Bei AMD ist das glaube ich so (ich habe nur Intel)


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ich kenne mich leider nicht mit intel aus 

einmal amd, immer amd

naja, im gehäuse sind ja 4 lüfter, wird wohl genug luftstrom drinne sein


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Nimm das Z11, hat USB 3.0. Und Lüfter oben die raus pusten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Ich habe den Kühler ja nicht, aber vielleicht spuckt Google was aus wo man was sieht. Es gibt auch AMD Kühler die zur Rückwand blasen, hängt vom Rentionsmodul ab


----------



## Charly313 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*



Research schrieb:


> Nimm das Z11, hat USB 3.0. Und Lüfter oben die raus pusten.


 Dann braucht er aber wieder Adapter und das will er nicht!


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

hab niemals gesagt dass ich das nicht will charly313  bis 24 uhr habe ich noch zeit um zu überlegen, dann will ich bestellen. USB3 ist mir relativ egal soweit.

also pro und contra für Z11 und das Z9

pro bei z9 ist einfach, dass ich keine adapter brauche für die lüfter, die kann ich dort direkt an der steuerung anschließen.


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*



> Anschlüsse1x PS/2-Maus 1x PS/2-Tastatur* 2x 4-polig PWM Lüfter** 3x 3-polig Lüfter*


Noch Fragen?


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

von welchem jetzt Research?

edit: achso okay, mit dem *2x 4-polig PWM Lüfter** 3x 3-polig Lüfter" kann ich nciht viel anfnagen, musst schon sagen, ob NT und Mobo reichen und ich keine adapter benötige^^
*


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Das MoBo bietet dir 5 Anschlüsse.

1 fällt für die CPU weg. Bleiben noch 4 weitere Lüfter.

Auf der Herstellerhomepage stand nichts von Lüftersteuerung....


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

im Z9 ist eine steuerung 

vom design her gefällt mir das Z11 deutlich besser, habe das Z9 lediglich nur wegen den anschlüssen genommen..

auf dem Mobo sind 5 x 3 pin anschlüsse ?


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

2x 4 pin. Einer für die CPU. der Zweite kann, ohne Weiteres, als 3 Pin genutzt werden.

+

3x 3 Pin.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

wo liest du das? ich seh da nix


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Asrock/970_Pro3/1007530/?

Mehr Infos anklicken.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ja habs gefunden.


im gehäuse sind 4 lüfter


und welche anschlüsse haben die im Z11?


die im Z9 haben

2 an die Lüftersteuerung
1 Molex Lüfter direkt ans NT
1 ans Mainboard


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Normalerweise sind Gehäuselüfter 3 Pin.
3 Pin geht auf 4 Pin. 4 Pin geht auf 3 Pin. 2 Pin geht auf 3 Pin. 4 Pin geht auf 2 Pin. (Je einmal)

http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/manual/970 Pro3.pdf Seite 12 für das Mainboard.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

also kann ich bei dem Z11, 100%ig alle am board anschließen? 

man ey -.- sorry das ich so nerve, aber bin da iwie kein crack :<

aber beim Z9 hab ich quasi ne Lüftersteuerung for free

aber beim Z11 den vorteil, dass die luft nach oben abgeht, bei diesem cpu kühler


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Ja. Das Z11 (non Plus) kann damit voll belüftet werden.

Später über NT-Adapter oder Steuerung noch mehr.


----------



## chokee (24. Juni 2012)

ich mein, beim Z9 sind eigentlich genug Lüfter vorhanden, sodass eig die luft die durch den cpu kühler nach oben hin abgeht weggeblasen wird

gut ich habe dann meine sachen zusammen:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z9-Plus-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...970-So-AM3--Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p495169_EKL-Alpenfoehn-Brocken-AMD-und-Intel.html

hat jemand irgendwelche einwände? würde eventuell noch 10 euro mehr bezahlen bei dem Mobo, ansonsten bin ich ganz zurfrieden


achja, passt der brocken eigentlich in mein gehäuse? kann ich das ohne probleme wieder schließen? 


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel (alter Preis: € 29,86* | neuer Preis: € 38,68*) -.-


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel (alter Preis: € 38,68* | neuer Preis: € 29,85*)


----------



## Research (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Google es.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*



chokee schrieb:


> EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel (alter Preis: € 29,86* | neuer Preis: € 38,68*) -.-
> 
> 
> EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel (alter Preis: € 38,68* | neuer Preis: € 29,85*)



Ist doch der gleiche Kühler, nur ändert sich manchmal der Preis in der Nacht


----------



## chokee (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

wollte kaufen, 29 euro, hab bestellt 40 euro, als bestellung weg war, 29 euro. aus kulanz hat MF gesagt, komm jung, machen wa für 29 . heut kam das gehäuse an, morgen der rest. werde dann berichten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*



chokee schrieb:


> wollte kaufen, 29 euro, hab bestellt 40 euro, als bestellung weg war, 29 euro. aus kulanz hat MF gesagt, komm jung, machen wa für 29 . heut kam das gehäuse an, morgen der rest. werde dann berichten



Mach das wir verschließen derweil die Ohren


----------



## chokee (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

haha wieso


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

War ja nur Spass, positives hier posten und das negative in der lokalen Glockendisco am Sonntag


----------



## chokee (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ich checks net, will ich auch garnicht, kann ja nix gutes heißen 

achja wie ich gerade gesehen habe, hat der Z9 ja 4 lüfter, 1 an der seite, 1 oben,1 hinten  und 1 vorne, soll ich alle in betrieb nehmen? mein cpu kühler bläst ja nach oben, soll ich dort gegen pusten mit dem decken lüfter?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Auf Lüfter im Boden und Seitenteil kann man getrost verzichten. Meist reicht der in der Front und im Heck, vielleicht den im Deckel als langsamlaufende Unterstützung. Der im Deckel sollte die Luft dabei aus dem Gehäuse saugen.


----------



## chokee (26. Juni 2012)

ich schau einfach mal in welche richtung der pustet, bei bedarf dreh ich den dann so, dass der nach oben hin rauspustet

ich kann den lüfter an der seite entweder noch ein stück höher an der seite installieren, oben an der decke oder mit ein bisschem fummelei noch vorne, was nu? so lassen? mein NT pustet direkt ins offene gehäuse, bzw direkt richtung graka, was mach ich da am besten?


----------



## Research (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

?? Wie das? Falsch montiert?


----------



## chokee (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ich habe so einen http://www.caseumbau.de/test368/AufmacherNewspic.jpg lüfter am NT, das steht am boden und darüber ist halt die graka.. was nun?

achja btw: alle teile sind eingebaut und läuft 1 A, das mit der WLP habe ich auch gut hingekommen. CPU hat um die 35 C


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

So sollte das auch sein.


----------



## Charly313 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Du kannste das NT auch mit dem Lüfter nach untenrichten, denn im Z9 sind unten Schlitze wodurch das NT Luft bekommt!


----------



## chokee (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ja, aber dann pustet der ja quasi nach unten und glaube nicht wirklich dass das sinn macht, da ja direkt unmittelbar der boden da ist, meinste nicht der  wird dann zu heiß?


CPU liegt bei 36 grad, ist das okay`?


----------



## Charly313 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Der Lüfter saugt die Luft an! Welchen Kühler hast du auf der CPU?


----------



## chokee (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

brocken, der pustet oben raus, oben ist auch noch en lüfter, der pustet auf dem cpu


----------



## Charly313 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*



chokee schrieb:


> brocken, der pustet oben raus, oben ist auch noch en lüfter, der pustet auf dem cpu


 
Das der lüfter oben rein pustet gegen den nach oben pustenden lüfter am cpukühler ist schlecht! Dreh den im deckel mal um! Für den brocken sind 36°C im Idle bisschen viel haste die Wlp hauchdünn verteilt? Lass mal Prime95 laufen und schau wie warm die CPU wird!


----------



## chokee (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ich stöpsel den lüfter oben ab,  ja die WLP ist hauchdünn drauf. wie funktioniert prime95?


----------



## Charly313 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Um den Lüfter zu drehen musst du nur 4 Schrauben lösen! Das wird sich auch positiv auf die CPU Temperatur auswirken! Prime95 berechnet Primzahlen und lastet dabei den Prozessor voll aus! Das heißt das der Prozessor die maximale Wärme erzeugt!


----------



## chokee (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

so folgendes. der kühler hinten pustest raus, dann habe ich den kühler vom seitendeckel provisorisch vorne dran geschraut, d.h. 2 lüfter sugen vorne die luft ran und 1 pustet hinten aus. den kühler vom CPU hab ich jetzt unten rum rangemacht, d.h. der pustet  unten in die lammelen und oben kommt die luft raus. der lüfter oben ist jetzt ganz aus. komme da nich ran, weil der CPU kühler so groß ist und dafür müsste ich das komplette board wieder raus schrauben uswusw. ich halt die temperaturen kurz im auge und meld mich dann.

btw, wie konfiguriere ich prime?


----------



## chokee (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

CPU ist jetzt bei 31 C


Update: bei dem test wurde die cpu nicht wärmer als 39 grad


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Hatte ich schon geschrieben das der Lüfter im Deckel die Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugen soll ( ist ja meist auch so verbaut ). Wenn du ins Gehäuse schaust, siehst du dann die Lüfternabe, falls ja ist es richtig denn das ist die Saugseite. Der Lüfter vom Netzteil kann unbesorgt die Luft vom Boden ziehen, auch so wie er jetzt verbaut ist wäre es kein Problem. Die Luftmenge die er ansaugt ist recht gering zu 99%


----------



## chokee (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

im deckel? damit meinst du oben, am gehäuse "dach" oder den an der seite? den habe ich jetzt abgemacht, sodass nun 2 vorne reinsaugen und 1 hinten raus. den oben am "dach" habe ich ganz aus, den kann auch quasi nicht mehr abmachen, sonst müsste ich den ganzen pc wieder auseinander bauen. habe den cpu kühler jetzt oben abgemacht und der pustet nun von unten hinein. cpu wärme vorher 35/36 grad nun liegt sie bei 31/32 grad. ich hatte prime für 10 min an und wurde nicht wärmer als 39/40 grad.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Ja den im Deckel, wenn du von innen die Nabe des Propellers siehst ist alle paletti


----------



## chokee (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

der deckellüfter ist so eingebaut, dass er reinpustet -.-

meine graka - HIS Radeon 6950 IceQ X Turbo liegt bei 55 grad, das ist noch okay oder?

ich teste das erstmal so, 2 pusten vorne rein, einer hinten raus. cpu liegt jetzt bei 32/33 grad, der wert ist angemessen oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

Jepp paßt schon


----------



## chokee (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse: Z9 vs Z11*

ich bedanke mich für deine/eure hilfe!


----------

